# jetseal 109



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

another rapid delivery from c&s thanks. in time for two details at the weekend. stunning results from the jetseal.
and the washsmitt gets the thumbs up as well.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback


----------

